
How Much for That Pepe? Scenes from the First Rare Digital Art Auction - Nelkins
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/01/23/much-pepe-scenes-first-rare-digital-art-auction/
======
Nelkins
I was at this event. Saw some really interesting uses of blockchain.

